# café / cafétéria / cantine



## coriandremélisse

Bonjour,
Dans une ville, y a-t-il des différences entre ce que sont un café et une cafétéria ou tous les deux sont la même chose?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonjour

Tout bon dictionnaire te renseignera: une cafétéria est en général en libre-service, et vend à boire mais aussi à manger.
Un café est un lieu où l'on est servi à table ou au comptoir, et qui sert rarement autre chose que des boissons


----------



## iuytr

Une cafétéria est une sorte de restaurant, on y mange. Un café est centré sur les boissons, on y boit même si parfois on peut y trouver accessoirement à manger.
Une cafétéria d'autre part ne se trouve pas en ville, c'est plutôt dans un centre commercial ou alors sur un campus, dans une entreprise.
Edit : post croisé


----------



## coriandremélisse

merci! Je comprends, donc en ville c'est qu'on trouve, ce sont des cafés pour boire quelque chose; les cafétérias servent à boire et à manger (bon marché je suppose) et elles sont dans des lycées, facultés, entreprises, centres commerciaux, non?
En ville pour manger je suppose donc que c'est plutôt des brasseries ou des bistrots non?


----------



## iuytr

Oui, une cafétéria, c'est bon marché. En ville pour manger, on a des restaurants, bistrots, brasseries mais aussi des points de vente "fast food" (kebab, pasta, burger ), des sandwicheries, des cafés qui font des sandwichs, des paninis, des croque-monsieurs ...


----------



## Yendred

iuytr said:


> Une caféréria d'autre part ne se trouve pas en ville, c'est plutôt dans un centre commercial ou alors sur un campus, dans une entreprise.



Oui, ou sur les aires d'autoroute.

Notez que dans une entreprise, la _cafétéria_ ne sert en général que le café, après le repas pris à la _cantine / restaurant d'entreprise_.
Parfois même, la _cafétéria _dans les entreprises est simplement réduite à un local où se trouve une machine automatique qui distribue du café.

Je serais curieux de connaître les habitudes de langage de nos amis québécois au sujet de _café/cafétéria_


----------



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour, 
Les cafétérias se trouvent aussi dans les écoles (primaires) ?


----------



## Yendred

Anna-chonger said:


> Les cafétérias se trouvent aussi dans les écoles (primaires) ?



Non, dans les écoles, l'endroit où les élèves mangent le midi s'appelle la _cantine_.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Oui, à Montréal, il y a une cafétéria dans chaque école — primaire et secondaire. La même chose pour les cégeps et les universités.


----------



## Bezoard

En France, il y a aussi pas mal d'écoles, surtout pour les "grands", où l'on parle de cafétérias et non de cantines. Et dans beaucoup d'entreprises aussi. Enfin, on peut très bien manger en cafétéria en ville : je travaillais à  deux pas de l'Arc-de-Triomphe et mangeais tous les jours à la cafétéria (souvent appelée "la cafète").


----------



## Anna-chonger

Euh... donc ce n'est pas catégorique comme ça... ?


----------



## DearPrudence

Bezoard said:


> En France, il y a aussi pas mal d'écoles, surtout pour les "grands", où l'on parle de cafétérias et non de cantines.


Qu'entends-tu par "les grands" ? Il me semble qu'à l'école primaire, il n'y a que des cantines, c'est-à-dire des lieux où les enfants ne vont pas se servir tout seuls.
Personnellement, j'utilise "cafétéria" et "cantine" comme Yendred.


Yendred said:


> Notez que dans une entreprise, la _cafétéria_ ne sert en général que le café, après le repas pris à la _cantine / restaurant d'entreprise_.
> Parfois même, la _cafétéria _dans les entreprises est simplement réduite à un local où se trouve une machine automatique qui distribue du café.


Concernant l'école, pour résumer, je dis :
En primaire, *la cantine*, où on se faisait servir à table un plat unique.
Au collège et lycée, on allait au *self *pour manger des plats chauds.
À la fac, il y avait le *restaurant universitaire/resto U/RU*, qui était la même chose que le self mais avec avec un autre nom.
Parallèlement, il y avait en effet une petite *cafétéria*, si on voulait juste manger un sandwich et un café vite fait.


----------



## Jean-Marc M

Bonjour! A mon avis, et en Belgique du moins, un café est un mot plutôt ancien qui désigne un établissement où on boit de tout, mais surtout des boissons alcoolisées. On n'y mange normalement pas, sauf sur le pouce. L'image que je m'en fais n'est pas très positive; c'est dans les cafés qu'on trouve les poivrots et qu'on fait de mauvaises fréquentations.
A l'inverse, une cafétéria est un endroit où l'on boit surtout des boissons non alcoolisées et où l'on sert des plats simples. Le mot est plus récent et n'est pas connoté négativement. On en trouve un peu partout, dans les galeries commerçantes, les entreprises, les écoles..et on en trouve aussi bien en ville qu'en dehors des villes.


----------



## Anna-chonger

DearPrudence said:


> Concernant l'école, pour résumer, je dis :
> En primaire, *la cantine*, où on se faisait servir à table un plat unique.
> Au collège et lycée, on allait au *self *pour manger des plats chauds.
> À la fac, il y avait le *restaurant universitaire/resto U/RU*, qui était la même chose que le self mais avec avec un autre nom.
> Parallèlement, il y avait en effet une petite *cafétéria*, si on voulait juste manger un sandwich et un café vite fait.


Donc vous voulez dire que la cafétéria et les différentes sortes de "cantine" coexistent dans une école, quel que soit le niveau, ou bien seulement dans les universités ?

Et... la cafétéria n'est en fait pas une autre appellation de la cantine, comme je le supposais (à tort) ?


----------



## Yendred

Anna-chonger said:


> Donc vous voulez dire que la cafétéria et les différentes sortes de "cantine" coexistent dans une école, quel que soit le niveau, ou bien seulement dans les universités ?



En France (les organisations et usages linguistiques pouvant être différents dans les autres pays francophones) :

Dans les écoles primaires (élèves de 6 à 11 ans), il y a seulement la _cantine _(service à table et/ou menu imposé) et rien d'autre.
Dans les collèges et les lycées (élèves de 12 à 18 ans), ça s'appelle la _cantine _ou le _self_, selon le niveau d'autonomie du service et les habitudes de langage. Il y a normalement un seul endroit dans l'école pour se restaurer.

Dans les universités, en plus du _restaurant universitaire _(qui s'appelle ainsi parce qu'il est dans une université, mais il fonctionne en général comme un _self_), on peut trouver aussi une _cafétéria _(endroit où l'offre de restauration est plus réduite que le resto U : sandwichs, boissons chaudes et fraîches). Souvent, c'est le même local qui assure les deux fonctions.
Il faut savoir que l'organisation des universités est nettement plus autonome que celle des écoles (primaire, collège, lycée), qui est encadrée au niveau national.

Dans la langue quotidienne, on utilise ces termes de façon assez interchangeable, en particulier _cantine, self_ et _cafét(éria)_. Un étudiant dans une université peut communément dire qu'il va manger à la _cantine_, alors que le _restaurant universitaire _n'a plus rien à voir avec le fonctionnement d'une _cantine _scolaire.


----------



## Bezoard

Yendred said:


> Notez que dans une entreprise, la _cafétéria_ ne sert en général que le café, après le repas pris à la _cantine / restaurant d'entreprise_.
> Parfois même, la _cafétéria _dans les entreprises est simplement réduite à un local où se trouve une machine automatique qui distribue du café.


Mais parfois au contraire cafétéria est devenu le mot qui désigne le nouveau modèle de restaurant d'entreprise. 
La petite histoire de la cafétéria d’entreprise


----------



## Bezoard

J'ajoute que pour ce qui est des établissements d'enseignement, quand je parlais des grands, je visais non seulement les universités mais les nombreuses écoles supérieures de ceci ou de cela, où les cafétérias sont toujours présentes.
Exemples à Nantes :


> Résultat d'une collaboration menée entre le Crous et la direction de la nouvelle Ecole d'architecture de Nantes qui a été inaugurée début 2009, une cafet « flambant neuf » vient d'ouvrir pour les étudiants. Equipée d'un système de paiement par monétique, elle a accueilli 200 convives lors de son ouverture. Depuis, la fréquentation ne cesse de croître. Tous les jours, l'équipe en place propose une restauration complète à base de pizzas, de grillades, de plats cuisinés et de légumes. Les entrées et les desserts sont en formule « salad' bar ».


Une nouvelle cafétéria dans l'école d'architecture de Nantes
ou sur le campus de Palaiseau :


> La cafétéria "Délisaveurs" au rez de chaussée où il est possible de prendre le petit déjeuner avant le premier cours, ou le repas du midi en service rapide : sandwiches, salades, tartes, quiches, panini, plats chauds, desserts.


La restauration sur le campus | ENSTA Paris, Grande école d'ingénieurs généraliste
Les cafétérias sont également présentes dans de nombreux établissements scolaires du secondaire, spécialement les établissements privés.
Self et cafétéria – Ecole Collège Lycée Saint Bernard


----------



## Anna-chonger

Ah... d'accord, merci pour toutes ces riches informations !


----------



## Yendred

Bezoard said:


> Les cafétérias sont également présentes dans de nombreux établissements scolaires du secondaire, spécialement les établissements privés.



Oui j'oubliais les établissements privés, qui ont leur autonomie 👍


----------



## Alessa Azure

Anna-chonger said:


> Et... la cafétéria n'est en fait pas une autre appellation de la cantine, comme je le supposais


Oui, globalement. Mais, par exemple, au Québec, personne ne dira _cantine_, du moins, pas à Montréal, ce serait toujours _cafétéria_, dans toutes les écoles; par contre, on connait ce mot, la _cantine_.


----------

